# best gaming PC 25k- 30k budget !! [ only gaming ] MAR 2013



## rohan.pillay (Mar 4, 2013)

*gaming PC 32k budget !! [ MAR 2013 ] Lamington Road Mumbai*

NZXT Gamma - 2200 [ 2 fans, 1 blue led fan ]

i5 3550 - 12050
i5 3470 - 11050

Asus P8B75-M - 5050
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4000

Corsair cx430 v2 - 2600

Corsair Vengance 4gb DDR3 1600mhz - 1870 [ i bought two ]

Sapphire hd 7770 1gb ddr5 - 8000
Zotac nvidia gtx650 ti 1gb ddr5 - 10,000


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2013)

Buddy, is it a different configuration than the other thread you are having?


----------



## draco21 (Mar 4, 2013)

Get i3 3210 and something like hd 7850 

Save money by getting b75 mobo......


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, is it a different configuration than the other thread you are having?



yes, im building 2 PC's, one for my working cousin. and the gaming one is for me.



draco21 said:


> Get i3 3210 and something like hd 7850
> 
> Save money by getting b75 mobo......



I need an i5,  need to processing speed to do some local work.
I love the hd 7770, and im going to buy it.

about the b75 ? whats wrong in h77 ? isnt h77 a new motherboard and helpful in ivy bridge ?
idk actually so im asking a qs to the experts about the motherboard.

Btw, which motherboard will be fine to use ?


----------



## draco21 (Mar 4, 2013)

what you love 7770... how can u love 7770??

anyways if you need i5 then ok but again you should have mentioned your works in 1st post.......

b75 will do fine h77 is not required......

what you love 7770... how can u love 7770??

anyways if you need i5 then ok but again you should have mentioned your works in 1st post.......

b75 will do fine h77 is not required......


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 4, 2013)

draco21 said:


> what you love 7770... how can u love 7770??
> 
> anyways if you need i5 then ok but again you should have mentioned your works in 1st post.......
> 
> b75 will do fine h77 is not required......



yes i needed an i5, i've updated it in the 1st post.

ok sir thank you, ill go with an b75 motherboard.
can you please specify if the PSU is fine ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2013)

Instead of VS series, try CX 430 V2.


----------



## truegenius (Mar 5, 2013)

vs-450 is good (dunno why cilius is suggesting cx430, both are almost same imo)

since it is a gaming rig then
instead of i5-3550, get i5-3330
it will save you ~1.5k and then invest it on gtx650ti or hd7850

you can save some more money for graphics card by using 1333mhz cl9 corsair/kingston/gskill value raam


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 5, 2013)

i5 3550
asus p8b75-m
gskill ripjawsx ddr3 2x4gb 1600mhz
650ti
corsair cx 430 v2
cabinet - 2k.

Can some one help me and get me the street prices of these products, so i can know where my budget is standing.


----------



## draco21 (Mar 5, 2013)

well 650ti is around 10k, b75 mobo is 4-4.5k,Smps would be 2.5k,Ram 1.6k(ripjawsx) not sure abt processor.......


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

truegenius said:


> vs-450 is good (dunno why cilius is suggesting cx430, both are almost same imo)
> 
> since it is a gaming rig then
> instead of i5-3550, get i5-3330
> ...



VS450 and CX 430 V2 are not at all in the same league and the later one is a far better option. VS450 is a cheap model released by Corsair for the Asian market and mainly targeted for low power system which needs a good PSU for long run. Office computers and HTPC market are good example of VS series' target audience.

On the other hand, the new CX V2 series is the minimum requirement for a gaming system now a days. It offers significantly better build quality to handle high ripple factors, voltage spikes and also meet the 80+ Bronze certification (new CX v2 versions only, older CX V2 series was only 80+ white), resulting lower power draw and less electric bill. Don't judge the PSU by the total power output, there are plenty of other things to be taken under consideration.


----------



## truegenius (Mar 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Don't judge the PSU by the total power output, there are plenty of other things to be taken under consideration.



yeah you are the only one (mahan aatma) who judge psus not only by their total wattage but also judge them by their more technical specs features and reviews
and everyone else are fools who only see wattage (because you said "don't judge by the total power output)

on topic
no doubt that cx430v2 is good psu
but vs-450 is not bad either for op's purpose and costs less than cx430v2
so imo vs-450 is better value for money
op can go with either


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

> cx430v2 is 80  certified which vs450 is not.> for a non k series intel cpu, h77 is not required, b75 will be ideal.> gtx650ti and hd7770 are neck to neck in gaming performance while hd7770 is way faster in computation. 650ti is not worth the extra 3k imo.


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 6, 2013)

i5 3550
asus p8b75-m
gskill ripjawsx ddr3 2x4gb 1600mhz
7770 hd
corsair cx 430 v2
cabinet - 2k.

this is the best combination right ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 6, 2013)

FX8350 - Rs 12100
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 - Rs 5850
G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB - 1750
Asus GTX650TI-1GD5 - Rs 10,100
Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2550
Cabinet Large Generic - Rs 1000

Total - Rs 33,350.

GTX650Ti is a close performer to the HD7850 and way better than a HD7770.



truegenius said:


> yeah you are the only one (mahan aatma) who judge psus not only by their total wattage but also judge them by their more technical specs features and reviews
> and everyone else are fools who only see wattage (because you said "don't judge by the total power output)



First be a little polite and responsible when you talk to someone in the forum.Its not the correct way ,mate.Ok ..now...
There are plenty of other factors to a PSU other than just the mere wattage. For eg if anyone goes and take your advice he will end up buying a Cooler Mster Extreme 600 watts. Lots of watts for about the same money of a Quality 450/500 watter,but a crap of a PSU. Things dont work that way in a PSU. Do you judge a car only by its Top speed? No, one in the know ,knows handling is what makes a car and not speed alone. Same with PSU , just wattage does not make a good PSU.It starts from filtering stage to mosfets to ICs to capacitors to power distribution rails etc etc etc....in short a lot of things decide a good power supply. Visit Johnny Guru for a complete education on PSUs. Only then you will know why we take so much caution when advising a PSU. VS450 and CX430 are poles apart in design to output stage to ripple supression when loaded.Nobody compares a VS to a CX for obvious reasons. A VS is compared to a Basiq from Antec And it is for a reason why VS is not sold worldwide but the CX does! Cheers......

Its forum people will share knowledge that will help us learn everyday. Dont down people so rudely.Not Right.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 6, 2013)

truegenius said:


> yeah you are the only one (mahan aatma) who judge psus not only by their total wattage but also judge them by their more technical specs features and reviews
> and everyone else are fools who only see wattage (because you said "don't judge by the total power output)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> do not know how much genius you are but you are a truenogenius regarding PSUs. and always do respect the fellow digitians , do not use sarcastic words against any one. Its a request.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

> yeah you are the only one (mahan aatma) who judge psus not only by their total wattage but also judge them by their more technical specs features and reviewsand everyone else are fools who only see wattage (because you said "don't judge by the total power output)on topicno doubt that cx430v2 is good psubut vs-450 is not bad either for op's purpose and costs less than cx430v2so imo vs-450 is better value for moneyop can go with either


Buddy, comment on  the point made, not on the person who made it. You need to be mannered here.Now, coming to the point, no knowledgeable person makes decision on psu just by its Wattage. There are many factors like quality of capacitors, efficiency, type of connections and many more. So stop saying what you were saying. If you still dont think it's true, then get a high end rig and get a vip or zeabronics psu and come back here after some time.


----------



## truegenius (Mar 6, 2013)

^lol

all the mod/old members think that the one who does not include technical specifications or are new member are dumb

but if they include then they say that "dude you are confusing the op" ( see ico's message on my profile)

so tell me if i should include technical detail or not -_-

oldies should stop judgging new members

high end rig !
atleast i think that my phenom 2 x6 1090t is having more multithreaded processing power than your i3

and when i clock it to 4+ ghz then it surely use good power
with a hd6770 @ 1000/1400mhz


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

truegenius said:


> yeah you are the only one (mahan aatma) who judge psus not only by their total wattage but also judge them by their more technical specs features and reviews
> and *everyone else are fools* who only see wattage (because you said "don't judge by the total power output)
> 
> on topic
> ...



Not everyone else but you are acting like one. Most of the people here knows the difference or learned after coming here rather than making idiotic sarcastic comments.


----------



## Myth (Mar 6, 2013)

@OP: Your intel rig is good but gpu is weak. Check Incinerator's posted rig. 
The amd is capable of more than just gaming. Its OCable also. The gpu is also faster. Either cpu can handle gaming well, but the gpu is more important.

PS: Guys, lets not spoil this thread please.


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys, please do not fight.
im sorry, for everyone, who got involved.

guys thank you for your advice and support, i really loved the advice you guys have to offer.
all of you are very good in your own way. 

friday i will go to lamington and get you all the prices,
again, sorry for the outcome, but thank you all. <3


----------



## truegenius (Mar 6, 2013)

^ i totally agree with myth (on everything )

off topic
btw
here is the whole case (summary)

Me: vs-450 is good (dunno why cilius is suggesting cx430, both are almost same imo)

cilius: Don't judge the PSU by the total power output, there are plenty of other things to be taken under consideration.

my reaction on this was that even  an average joe knows this
i expected atleast a good reason, insteed of this childish comment (even vs-450 is not 80+ rated is enough as a reason)
but i didn't got any reason
what i got is a childish comment which is saying that i am below average joe so no reason for me

so look by your self that who started it

@cilius, you are a mod so i expected some good reason but i got very dissapointed.
yes i too used that sarcastic comment but dude i too have ego

and regarding my username
since it was available and i like it so i used it
you got any problem regarding this then its your issue not mine

no more comment on this off topic talk
i am sorry for all my bad
ok now move on and be on topic


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

Buddy, in the very post you are referring, I made it clear with all the detail explanation. But it loos like you have noticed nothing but my comment there. In that, just quoting my 1st post again, this time, read the whole post please.


Cilus said:


> VS450 and CX 430 V2 are not at all in the same league and the later one is a far better option. *VS450 is a cheap model released by Corsair for the Asian market and mainly targeted for low power system* which needs a good PSU for long run. Office computers and HTPC market are good example of VS series' target audience.
> 
> On the other hand, the new CX V2 series is the minimum requirement for a gaming system now a days. *It offers significantly better build quality to handle high ripple factors, voltage spikes and also meet the 80+ Bronze certification (new CX v2 versions only, older CX V2 series was only 80+ white)*, resulting lower power draw and less electric bill. Don't judge the PSU by the total power output, there are plenty of other things to be taken under consideration.



*And mark my word, Mods are not here to satisfy you or your needs. So don't give me reasons like that for your rude comments.*


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 7, 2013)

last qs before i purchase the following items, my final build.

intel i5 3550 / Intel i5-3470
asus p8b75-m / Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
gskill ripjawsx ddr3 2x4gb 1600mhz 
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB GDDR5 / Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5
nzxt gamma
2 hdd
1 optical disk drive
1 mouse
1 keyboard
Iball Tarang 2.1 (Wooden)
corsair cx 430 v2

MY Q's

will the corsair cx 430 v2 be enough ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## rohan.pillay (Mar 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes, it is.



Thank you, ill update the prices tomorrow ;P

Thank you, everyone who helped me out im really happy.

The Incinerator 
Cilus
truegenius 
Myth
harshilsharma63 
avichandana20000 
draco21 

Thank you guys <3


----------

